# Dikhololo/VMS will no longer communicate with Trading Places



## philemer (Jul 8, 2022)

I just reserved my 2023 week at Dikhololo (Dik) & told them I wanted it banked with Trading Places (TPI) like I've done for many years. Now, VMS sends the verification direct to me and said it's MY responsibility to notify TPI. Wow, quite a change in policy. VMS said they cannot communicate with a 3rd party (TPI). So I called TPI and they said they tried to verify my week with VMS and VMS would not give them any info. They have their "system" for verification and will not accept the letter from VMS to me. What a conundrum. Now I have a week that is worthless b/c I do not want to deal with RCI. Guess I'll try to deed it back to VMS if this issue can not be solved soon. Very sad.
Stuck in the middle.


----------



## silentg (Jul 8, 2022)

When I had a Dikhololo timeshare, it was a good Trader, but very complicated getting maintenance paid and week transferred into RCI ( at that time) . I decided to return the week to Dikhololo. They wanted all original paperwork returned with the deed. Luckily, I kept all and sent it back and no longer own there.
Hope you can deal with them, but I’m just glad to be rid of Dikhololo.


----------



## philemer (Jul 8, 2022)

silentg said:


> When I had a Dikhololo timeshare, it was a good Trader, but very complicated getting maintenance paid and week transferred into RCI ( at that time) . I decided to return the week to Dikhololo. They wanted all original paperwork returned with the deed. Luckily, I kept all and sent it back and no longer own there.
> Hope you can deal with them, but I’m just glad to be rid of Dikhololo.



I received my week free from a friend so wouldn't losing it. The points that I could get via RCI varied a lot depending on which week I reserved. I haven't had an RCI acct. for a few years and don't want to open one for an iffy trader.  I hope VMS sees that their onerous policy is hurting a lot of owners plus their resort. Every owner they lose is a liability for them.


----------



## philemer (Jul 26, 2022)

Update: VMS (or my many emails) finally convinced TPI to cooperate and TPI sent them a verification form. VMS filled it out and emailed to me. I then forwarded it to TPI and the week was verified and deposited today. Finally. What a big PITA.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 4, 2022)

I once owned a couple of Dik weeks.  I gave one away and deeded back the other.

Before Points Lite, when RCI had a weeks-based system, I used it with RCI and sometimes DAE.

With the old management company, I could request a specific week early and always got it.  I had a chart from RCI Europe that told me the best weeks to request for max trading power.  When management changed at Dik, they would just assign me whatever deposit they felt like and were arrogant about it.  That is when I deeded back the second week.


----------

